# Krystal Kleen Detail Iron Rain Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Iron Rain Review From Krystal Kleen Detail*

*WHAT IS IT?

Krystal Kleen detail Iron Rain... Iron Fallout Remover

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

An iron fallout remover that physically bonds with iron particles and releases them from the surface affected. It then dissolves them in the water giving the characteristic 'bleeding' effect.

Safe for application to all exterior vehicle surfaces and may also be diluted with water when intended for more regular use or on vehicles with low levels of fallout contamination. Also contains a blend of degreasing agents to remove oily soils

Can strip some LSP's at higher concentrations.

Ammonium free formulation

Supplied with trigger spray.

PRICE.

500ml.....£9.49 + £4.50 Postage
1lt.........£16.99 + £8.50 Postage
5lt.........£49.99 + £TBC............

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Peugeot Partner Tepee 2010 Model in Willow Grey.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Smell instantly its back to school and the breaking of the little vile that was the stink bombs you could buy.... Fyeeew...

Its more runny than a lot of the fallout removers i have tried.

So Sprayed onto freshly washed Bonnet...










Despite being a more runny type it did not go flying off the bonnet and sat around well...

Only got two tiny spots of reaction...










I was testing when it had been over cast later in the day to cooler panel then sun came out after about 3/4 minutes... so product drying out...










However Rinsed off no problem at all...










Now i may not have had much in the way of contamination but i have had the pug for 5 months covering a good few k miles in it all over country and had been a mobility driver before so dont imagine much in the way of fallout removers used on it.

As such as with testing other fallout removers i gave a spray with a very well known other brand.

Result from other Brand...










This one seams to have killed the LSP...










So although i did get a reaction from Krystal Kleen Iron Rain... I had more of a reaction still after with another.

PROS.

Reacts with Iron Contamination.
Easy to rinse off even when dried on.
Can be watered Down.

CONS.

Does not apparently remove as much as some other fallout removers.
Cannot imagine a weaker strength being a valid proposition.

CONCLUSION.

From my initial testing it does react but its effectiveness is poor in comparison to others out there.

I see no point diluting it as a neat strength performed so poorly in my testing.

Well tested 3 Krystal Kleen Products Now 2 i like and as the song says 2 out of 3 aint bad.

Really appreciate Krystal Kleen Detail offering the products up for testing.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE.
*
http://www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk/index.htm


----------

